# How much of a threat are pigs to hives?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They will tip them over sometimes. And of course, pigs will eat anything. Including brood and honey.

I'd fence them off.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I would tend to think of pigs as smarter versions of their cousins, bears. If it can be eaten, pigs will give it a try at least once.


----------



## Dave Welter (Sep 2, 2005)

There are alot of wild hogs around a yard that we have had bees in for over three years. During this time, the hogs have really rooted up the ground which has made it a pain to get the truck and skid steer in, but they have never bothered the bees.


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing folks. I ran solar electric fence around the hives, and that let's me rest a bit easier.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good choice Patrick!! Only takes one time to make a heck of a mess and loss.


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks. I frequently run sheep amoung my hives without any problems except that the bees get testy when the sheep are grazing aound the entrances. 

If all the reports were like that for pigs, I would have let them go too, but the image of what would happen if they got a taste for honey is pretty ugly. 6 kv should help discourage that.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Our local extension agent swears by those fences for black bear control as well. Maybe it will even keep would be vandels out


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Pigs love to rub against trees and other things to scratch. They will tip the hives over.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Once a pig tips a hive over, and learns that it contains food, it's quite intelligent enough to get into any others it has access to.


----------

